# Queensbury Railway Tunnel - West Yorkshire - July 08



## pdtnc (Jul 6, 2008)

My shots from our Queensbury Tunnel Explore.
I'd previously been in the Clayton Tunnel with Tinypixi, but not being keen on the whole dark and damp tunnel thing, Mexico75 (from http://www.urbexforums.co.uk ) said he'd like to come along 
I'd kinda set off prepared, 30min high-intensity glow-sticks + 4 torches! (Note to self, still need more torches! Like a big cheap flood from Woolworths!)
At 1 mile 741 yards long, this was the fourth longest tunnel in West Yorkshire.
Further reading links:
http://www.forgottenrelics.co.uk/stations/queensbury.html
http://www.queensburyrailway.pwp.blueyonder.co.uk/2h.html
http://www.subbrit.org.uk/sb-sites/stations/q/queensbury/index.shtml
It was sort of interesting to meet a lady and her father on our way out of the tunnel, the old bloke babbled on about his video camera on his bike and how he could download his cycle route onto his computer and his daughter told us how when she was a child she used to play in the Clayton tunnel. They were there because the old guy wanted to see the Tunnel as it was now, he'd been on t'old t'internet and found some history on t'old 'Googlé (pronounced with an accented E' 

The Entrance portal, the other end of the tunnel being flooded:





Light painting and messing at the first ventilation shaft / rubble near the portal:




Serious light painting of the calcified (hope thats the right term for stalactite type stuff) wall which was covered in troglodyte snot Fenix TK10 shon really close and dragging it through the water in the gutter as I made the exposure:




Mexico75 setting up shot and 2 pairs of my feet, light trails from my headlamp and light painting movements:




More light painting fun, this time got in really close with the torch to pick out the corners of the refuge, then I tried writing 'pdtnc' :




Nice wall grunge:




Dumped and rusted drums, light trails n' all:




Close in on the tracks with the torch:




Shooting the shot:




Fallen lining:




Old steel drum:




Mexico75 doing a spot of light painting:




Trying the dramatic back lighting of this pile of vent-shaft rubble, it took a bit of RAW tweaking to get this to come out on the computer, 3 torches set to rear of mound:




The same scene lighted properly:




The obligatory 'two ravers with glow sticks' shot:





Full-er shoot here: http://www.flickr.com/photos/pdtnc/tags/queensbury/

A fun day out  Cheers.


----------



## BigLoada (Jul 6, 2008)

Great stuff as usual mate. It looks like Mexico 75 is having a p**s in that refuge

Interesting to see the tracks still there.


----------



## smileysal (Jul 6, 2008)

I really like this. Good to see some rails and sleepers still in place, even though its only a little bit left. Love the lighting, and the refuges and shafts, and love the 'ravers' pic with the green glow sticks.

Good work, and great pics.

Cheers,

 Sal


----------



## Urban Mole (Jul 6, 2008)

Great tunnel matey, and excellent pictures, I take it your using a cheapo camera


----------



## pdtnc (Jul 6, 2008)

cheers guys.... it was a fun day out with about 4 1/2 hours spent underground. 
We only got defeated by the flooding after the mound of rubble/ glow stick shot, the water was just too deep to continue.

@ BL
Yeah, we both have shots of each other in that refuge.... shame we didn't realise what it looked like untill later!! ha ha ha 

@ UL
Yeah its some crap from a an east asian company called Canon, a 400D.... cheap rubbish!


----------



## cardiffrail (Jul 6, 2008)

lovely pics, great report. thanks mate.


----------



## pdtnc (Jul 6, 2008)

Why, thank you sir...


----------



## Foxylady (Jul 6, 2008)

pdtnc said:


> Trying the dramatic back lighting of this pile of vent-shaft rubble, it took a bit of RAW tweaking to get this to come out on the computer, 3 torches set to rear of mound:



Amazing shot. 
Enjoyed your report and loved the story of the old guy plotting his cycle route.  Good stuff.


----------



## pdtnc (Jul 6, 2008)

thanks FL  glad you approve


----------



## Urban Mole (Jul 6, 2008)

pdtnc said:


> @ UL
> Yeah its some crap from a an east asian company called Canon, a 400D.... cheap rubbish!



Thought so 

I doubt I could get pics like that even if I had a 400D


----------

